# Welsh members match



## callawayjon (May 19, 2009)

Any interest in us Welsh forum members starting the ball rolling to arrange a match somewhere, sometime? I'd even accept some Cardiff fans turning up!!!!!


----------



## KeefG (May 19, 2009)

Jon, dont mean to hijack but do you not fancy the inter forum match next May?

Swansea cant be any further of a trip than the boys from the south coast can it?


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2009)

How about an ex Neath boy living in Surrey? Im back a few times a year visiting my parents so could kill two birds with one stone.

What course you got in mind? (Please dont be links)


----------



## callawayjon (May 19, 2009)

Having a think about that one actually Keef! Can't commit just yet, got to sort out hols and H.I.D., know wot I mean!  but its possible!

HTL: An ex- Neath boy will always be welcome fella! 

Not sure about courses yet. Will depend on where the majority live/can get to I suppose? Parkland for me if poss!


----------



## KeefG (May 19, 2009)

You want putting on the list anyway fella?  You can always pull out if you cant make it.


----------



## callawayjon (May 19, 2009)

Too soon yet Keef! Keep reminding me


----------



## IanM (May 19, 2009)

Good idea - I am just south of Chepstow... but I guess Swansea folk say that's in England!


----------



## The_Squire (May 22, 2009)

I could be up for that depending on the dates.

IanM, I'm not far from you here in Rogiet. Where do you play ?


----------



## johng (May 22, 2009)

How about an ex Neath boy living in Surrey? Im back a few times a year visiting my parents so could kill two birds with one stone.

What course you got in mind? (Please dont be links)
		
Click to expand...


Grow some backbone Hywel!! 

Happy to join in, I can always have 3 guests at my place if anyone's interested in the meantime?

John.


----------



## IanM (May 22, 2009)

I've been in Shirenewton for 33 months (orig from Surrey)

I've joined Newport, as its near the office and I like the idea of an old members' club after 11 years at a place full of visitors with no Club Atmosphere (Bowood)
always happy to visit Celtic Manor tho'  - due a game on the 2010 as I havent played it yet!


----------



## The_Squire (May 22, 2009)

My Mrs works in Shirenewton Primary School.

The 2010 can bite you when you think your going well, I've played it twice and hit 93 ad 94 of the yellows with a 13 h/cap. HTL played it with me a few weeks ago, he started par, par, par and came in over 100 

The Roman Road and The Montgomerie are both a good test, let me know if you ever fancy a knock.


----------



## golf_bug (May 22, 2009)

How about an ex Neath boy living in Surrey? Im back a few times a year visiting my parents so could kill two birds with one stone.

What course you got in mind? (Please dont be links)
		
Click to expand...


Grow some backbone Hywel!! 

Happy to join in, I can always have 3 guests at my place if anyone's interested in the meantime?

John.
		
Click to expand...

John - just noticed you play at Southerndown - my parents live in Ogmore by Sea!

Like HTL, I and am living amongst the enemy in Wiltshire presently and would be up for a Taff match.


----------



## callawayjon (May 22, 2009)

Well, there seems to be some interest so lets start with ideas then! Looks mostly to be south Walians so what about The Vale or Cotrell Park or even Southerndown as we have a man on the inside who could organise tees etc for us maybe???? )
As for when, what about a convenient date for everyone towards the end of June???
Feedback please! 



			Thought Neath natives were tough enough to handle anything!
		
Click to expand...

You leave HTL alone johng, us Neath boys stick together mind!


----------



## HTL (May 22, 2009)

4th July? 

Southerndown looks "interesting"


----------



## johng (May 23, 2009)

4th July? 

Southerndown looks "interesting"
		
Click to expand...

4th July no good for Southerndown, course booked for a medal.

Happy to play anywhere locally (20-30 miles), I can play anyday - given enough notice.

If people want Southerndown I can only get 3 geust rates, the rest will be visitor rates. We can combine all costs and average among everyone to help out - though I suspect that for more than a 4 ball other courses will offer better deals. 

as for the course being "interesting" it can be. It's not a true links course, but still plenty of tight lies, gorse and close enough to the sea for the wind to cause a challenge. No water, lots of pot bunkers and hard - fast fairways. Great stuff!! )


----------



## RGDave (May 23, 2009)

Is almost Wales close enough?

I can drive a Golf ball into Wales.....if it lands on the back of a lorry and takes the right road at the roundabout.


----------



## johng (May 23, 2009)

Is almost Wales close enough?

I can drive a Golf ball into Wales.....if it lands on the back of a lorry and takes the right road at the roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

Good enough for me. 

Whisper it quietly but I'm only 1/2 welsh anyway sshhh!

won't tell you what the other 1/2 is, I'm  not entirely sure


----------



## callawayjon (May 24, 2009)

Hi Guys! 
Going to play Dewstow GC this week which could be an ideal venue for our get together as its only about 10 or 15 mins from the severn bridge! Within striking distance for all I thought? July 4th would be fine for me too HTL what about the rest of us?


----------



## HTL (May 25, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## IanM (May 25, 2009)

Southerdown is one on my "need to play list!"

Would really appreciate being signed in!


----------



## johng (May 26, 2009)

Southerdown is one on my "need to play list!"

Would really appreciate being signed in!
		
Click to expand...


No problem Ian, or any one else.

PM me and we'll take it from there.
Â£25 on weekend and Â£20 in the week.


As for the 4th July - I should be fine, just let me know where and how much.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Gustavo (May 26, 2009)

I'm in ! If it's against a Jack, I'll play anywhere and anytime !!!  

I live very close to the Vale Hotel or Cottrell Park courses (The Mackintosh is suppsoed to be nice, I've only played the Button ), but would definitely be up for this anywhere really.

Keep me posted on venues etc, the weekend of July 4/5 is good with me.


Bluebirds !!!!!!


----------



## callawayjon (May 26, 2009)

OK then this is starting to look good! 
Don't think it would be a good idea if me and Gustavo were on the same side do you???


----------



## Gustavo (May 26, 2009)

Don't think it would be a good idea if me and Gustavo were on the same side do you???   

Click to expand...

I'd demand that we we're on opposite sides, out of principal !!


----------



## johng (May 26, 2009)

could look at any courses that offer 2fore1 vouchers?

I think Cottrell park do this, they also have had Â£60 for a fourball offer running, not sure of exact details.

Vale is ok - lakes course better option - but weekend is likely to be really busy as it's part of an hotel complex. (it's also a tough son of a beach at times).


----------



## callawayjon (May 26, 2009)

2fore1 vouchers is a good idea! Any one got the booklet to post up some likely courses!


----------



## johng (May 26, 2009)

http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/Golf/Book-...N-akZ1z141muZdn

2-fore-1 list.

http://www.woodlake.co.uk/visitors.htm

woodlake park - a bit out of the way, but if 2-fore-1 available it's a superb course, tough in parts both physically and some brutal holes.

http://www.cottrell-park.co.uk/Golf/SpecialOffers.htm

Cottrell Park offers.


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2009)

I played in a Soc. at Cottrell Park last month.  Its ok, but no more, in no hurry to go back!


----------



## Gustavo (May 27, 2009)

Woodlake Park looks lovely, I've been up that neck of the woods when fishing at the resevoir.

I think we should use one of the following as the venue, I'm not that fussed as to which, but location and price are probably the two main contributing factors :

Alice Springs
Bryn Meadows
Cottrell Park
Southerndown
The Vale Hotel
Celtic Manor
Woodlake Park
Raglan Park
Dinas Powys
Radyr
Creigiau
St. Pierre
Royal Porthcawl
Pyle and Kenfig

I've only played The Lakes course at The Vale, and The Button course at Cottrell Park but these are the courses in South Wales that I'd like to get around. I'm guessing that some of these course will be out of our price range for the forum meet (Porthcawl costs about Â£120 I think )


----------



## Gustavo (May 27, 2009)

I played in a Soc. at Cottrell Park last month.  Its ok, but no more, in no hurry to go back! 

Click to expand...

Did you play The Button ? I thought it was alright, I've only played it twice, once in drizzle, and the other it was about 0' Celsius ! I'd have enjoyed it more on a sunny afternoon.

The Mackintosh is supposed to be more of a challenge and more pleasing on the eye.


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2009)

Played the Mackinstosh.

Some decent holes, and some a bit forgettable to be honest!
Decent value for money though


----------



## callawayjon (May 27, 2009)

Been on the 2fore1 web page and as far as I can see the following are the only clubs to accept vouchers on the weekend. Quite a lot only take them through the week.

ALICE SPRINGS
ABERDARE
MONMOUTH
VALE
WOODLAKE PARK
MERTHYR TYDFIL
TREDEGAR PARK

So going by what Gustavo says maybe Woodlake would be good?
Mind you he supports Cardiff so his judgement is prob suspect!   

But another thing to consider is that if we get numbers confirmed early enough, we may get deals if there are enough of us??


----------



## FourRight (May 28, 2009)

If you are happy to accept a Bristolian into your mits I would be up for a Game on the 4th of July.


----------



## Gustavo (May 28, 2009)

ALICE SPRINGS
ABERDARE ( rough as ar##holes)
MONMOUTH 
VALE
WOODLAKE PARK
MERTHYR TYDFIL ( see Aberdare review )
TREDEGAR PARK

So going by what Gustavo says maybe Woodlake would be good?
Mind you he supports Cardiff so his judgement is prob suspect!   

But another thing to consider is that if we get numbers confirmed early enough, we may get deals if there are enough of us??
		
Click to expand...

Just thought it need pointing out that Callaway John is completely deluded and still a bit carried away by his teams over-achievement this season. They should brace themselves for a relegation battle next season !   

I've got about 5 2fore1 vouchers we can use, looking forward to this meet now !!!


----------



## callawayjon (May 28, 2009)

Seems like Woodlake, Alice Springs or the Vale might be a good shout then!
We're getting there guys!  
The Vale is gonna be expensive tho I'd imagine?   I'm getting the idea Woodlake might be the best shout here from what Gustavo and Johng say? Shall we settle on that for the 4th of July? At least we can get planning and book up etc?
Gustavo I hate to say this but you may be right about next season, especially as it looks like Roberto could well go to Wigan!


----------



## callawayjon (May 29, 2009)

Played Dewstow today and have to say it was superb! Lovely course (we played the Valley) good welcome and good grub after! Cost was Â£26 each. Course was a good test but not mega difficult and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Another contender?


----------



## The_Squire (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Guys! 
Going to play Dewstow GC this week which could be an ideal venue for our get together as its only about 10 or 15 mins from the severn bridge! Within striking distance for all I thought? July 4th would be fine for me too HTL what about the rest of us?  

Click to expand...

I live two miles, if that, from Dewstow and have played both courses over the years and use the range a lot as well as it's so close. The courses are nice and it's a nice club.

As for July 4th, we have a board comp at the Celtic that day so will be involved in that which is a shame as I could have paired up with Gustavo and we could have taken on the Jacks, will have to make the next meet. I could try to get a day at the Celtic,(not 2010) I'm sure a couple of mates could sign in a few of you for guests discount if needed.


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 3, 2009)

Squire, the 4th isn't set in stone yet, maybe we can do the weekend after. I'm up for a bit of Jack-whipping, CallawayJohn and A N Other Peg-Seller v The Squire and Gustavo, sounds great !!!!   

To be honest any Saturday is shady for me, Sunday would be much much easier.

Dewstow looks nice indeed, I'll play anywhere as long as it's convenient for everyone to attend.

Gustavo.


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 4, 2009)

Gustavo, all my fears have come true and Roberto has jumped ship (well almost) for bloody Wigan!
 
Didn't think he'd do it, but like I said before Wigan have a big pull on him as they brought him here from Spain. Can't see who we'll get to replace him that's gonna have the same football philosophy either? Next season is looking like a nightmare already! Scotland, Bodde, Rangel, Gomez etc playing for Wigan next year??? All bets off on that one!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Rumour has it Fulham are prepared to go big on Scotland after his performances particularly against them in the cup


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 5, 2009)

Wouldn't suprise me Homer! We could leak players like a San Marino defence leaks goals now!


----------



## vig (Jun 5, 2009)

New manager might be Nicky Baaaaarmby.


sorry guy's, couldn't resist


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 8, 2009)

You can't blame Martrinez for going to the Prem, you wouldn't criticise a player for leaving, so why a manager. I didn't realise that RM was at Wigan for 6 years, so the place obviously meant a bit to him, more than Swansea did. I think we'll both struggle to make play-offs next year, when you take into account Newcastle, Boro, Reading, WBA, Sheff Utd all gunning away. It's going to be tough to get into the top 6 next season.

Ah well, a few good away trips are on the cards !!!


Seriously, who do you think you'll lose player wise ? Bodde, Scotland, Gomez, Rangel, Pratley, Pintado ???

I reckon it's only a matter of time before Ledley, McCormack and Johnson go. As long as we get what their worth I won't mind. I'd take Â£5m for Joe, Â£5m for Ross and Â£6m for Johnson.  Happy Days, some money back in the bank, some money to replace them.


What about your new manager ? Do you fancy someone unproven like Hartson or Speed, or an experienced manager like Coleman ?? He's too good for a club like Coventry.

Gustavo


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 8, 2009)

Coleman and Speed...yes! Hartson definately not and if Toshack gets it my season ticket will be in the bin and staying there!  Apparentley, there have been over 100 applicants for the job if you believe that? (Evening Post)
All those names you mentioned are prime candidates for the exit door and if they do we are looking squarely at a relegation battle before the fixtures even come out! 
Never mind, booked a long weekend at the Belfry for September for 12 of us! Derby and PGA National this time! Happy Days!


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 15, 2009)

What's happening to this ?

Will someone step forward and arrange this, or do I have to do it ?

I've never arrange a Golf-Society type day, or any other golf day for that matter, so unless there's anyone amongst us that have any experience in doping such a thing wants to come forward, I'll have to volunteer myself.

If so, all help appreciated.

Step 1 - Confirm convenient and appropriate venue.


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2009)

I alway say the following...

Specify date, venue, cost and format.  Then say, if you are in, send a cheque for deposit.  Otherwise you go round and round in circles with folk giving answers abiut every possible variation! (see previous 3 pages!)


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 17, 2009)

I alway say the following...

Specify date, venue, cost and format.  Then say, if you are in, send a cheque for deposit.  Otherwise you go round and round in circles with folk giving answers abiut every possible variation! (see previous 3 pages!) 

Click to expand...

OK here goes :

If anyone is still up for this, I'll give it a go at organising  it (all help appreciated).

I propose the following :

Date - Sunday 5th July or Sunday 12th July
Venue - Woodlake Park / Vale Hotel Wales National Course
Format - Dependant on numbers ( poss East v West Wales Ryder Cup style ?)  
Cost - Will try and keep it reasonable for a day at good quality course, a few prizes and bit of grub afterwards.


Any thoughts ??  Can we start having numbers if you're still interested or whether you can't make it.

I'm about to go to Newquay for until tomorrow, so won't be able to reply until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 17, 2009)

Well stepped into the breach Gustavo, I tried the same thing myself the other week and it all just went dead! 
5th or 12th is fine by me and I'd vote for Woodlake cos I played the national the other week, nice but corporate? Plus never been to woodlake but heard its great!  
Saying that, I'm happy to fit in with the majority. As for booking, I think you'll need to do it a week or two in advance, but how to send deposits to you has got me foxed! Let me know if I can help at all...(until the season starts anyways!)   

PS if no-on else turns up we'll play singles, you in a Cardiff top and me in my much nicer Swans top! Bring it on!


----------



## FourRight (Jun 18, 2009)

As I have said before, if you are happy to accept a Bristolian into your mits, I am up for a round on either the 5th or 12th.

Woodlake would be better for me.


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 18, 2009)

So far we've got a Jack, A Wurzel, and A Bluebird ! What a 3-some this could be !!!


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, have you managed to sort a round out yet?  Great idea I've been looking for something like this for a while.  I'd be up for a game around the south wales area, let me know.

I can play on the Sundays suggested, can normally play most weekends.  

The only 18 hole courses I have played are St Marrys and Cotteral park, normally make do with the 12 holes at St Marries so I am up for anywhere.

Regarding payment, if people have internet banking that would be easier for both people I would imagine.

thanks,

Gareth


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 22, 2009)

Not as yet mate, although Woodlake Park or Dewstow would be the probable locations for this (if it happens).

Whereabouts are you playing at the moment ?


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 22, 2009)

Normall play at St Marries, and have been round Cotteral park once.

From Llantrisant so anywhere round there, but dont mind travelling a bit to suit others and to try some other courses out.


----------



## Gustavo (Jun 22, 2009)

I haven't played St Marys yet, but I am a member of Llantrisant And Pontyclun GC !!! I live in Llantwit Fardre, so Llantrisant is only 5 mins from the house, if you ever fancy a game over there let me know.

I try play about 2 rounds of 9-12 holes in the week, then try and get 18 in on a Sunday.


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 22, 2009)

Wicked just round the corner I am in Beddau.  What do you play off?  I can do quite well round the 12 holes in St Marries but normally have a few nightmares on the 18 holer, usually in the high 90's.

Hard to find time in the week most of the time but I am always up for a game on the weekends.  Anytime you want to go let me know, how much does it cost around there?


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh God, I hope you're not a bluebird Gareth! 
Keep hearing good things about Woodlake, but I've never played St Mary's either? If we're all from this area tho it could be a good shout? Only thing I've heard about it, is it's not very long? Don't know if that matters to anyone and it is a parkland course for HTL if he's still interested?


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes mate another Bluebird!  St Marries is a bit short, not played many other courses to compare it to but the boys in work have and they say its quite chalenging.  I'll play anywhere round here though, looks like there is a few of us interested if we can sort it out.


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 23, 2009)

If you fancy a bargain St Marrys 18holes is only Â£12.50 after 2 on a Sunday, dont have to pay deposit so no problems there either.  Any of you guys fancy that or an alternative let me know.


----------



## callawayjon (Jun 29, 2009)

Gustavo! This has died on its a**e again, same as the other week! 
 What say we meet up at St Mary's on the 11th or 12th, put it on here that we are going to, and just see who(if anyone) turns up? Either that or just let it die of natural causes?


----------



## garethmorgan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes looks like it is just the 3 of us posting on here recently.  I can play those dates, count me in.  The cheap deal at St Marries is after 2 on Saturday and Sunday, think it must be cos they have comps on before that.  I am up for playing anywhere though so anyone want to suggest another course fine by me.


----------



## IanM (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't count me out!  I've just been waiting for a confirmed  date!


----------



## garethmorgan (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys we still up for this?  Gone a bit quiet


----------

